# Homemade Soap Stamp



## dOttY (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Beautiful Soapers 

I've made a couple of soap stamps, following a tutorial posted on this site.  

Here's a pic of my soap stamped with one of the stamps...


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2012)

I LOVE IT! you are brave!!

I want to try a stamp, was it easy? any tips?


----------



## dOttY (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunny said:
			
		

> I LOVE IT! you are brave!!
> 
> I want to try a stamp, was it easy? any tips?



Thanks Sunny.  It's pretty easy.  I think it's best to keep your design simple.  I used a well cured bar of soap as the 'mould'.  Engraved my design into it with a ultra thin stylus and then wrapped some freezer paper around the outside of the soap and secured it very tightly with thick rubber bands.  Placed it on some paper towel onto an old plate and poured in the resin.  24hrs later, unmolded it and sat the whole stamp in a bowl of water.  This helps the soap get squishy and easier to remove.

Then my hubby dremelled the rough edges off.

Just be sure to try and eliminate any bubbles trapped in the actual design, otherwise you'll get a partial outline in the stamp.

HTH


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovely looking soap and a great stamp!

You're very talented!


----------



## dOttY (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Lovely looking soap and a great stamp!
> 
> You're very talented!



Thank you!  So nice of you to say, Lovely Lady!


----------



## Elly (Jan 8, 2012)

Love the whole package, the color, design of soap and the stamp..... I agree you are talented


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 8, 2012)

WOW - Those are great...
I saw that tut but am still intimidated... LOL


----------



## krissy (Jan 8, 2012)

that is really lovely!


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, AWESOME! And beautiful soap, too!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, dOttY, you are just such a natural born soap-maker! NICE STAMP TOO!!


----------



## dOttY (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Guys 

Here's a pic of the stamp I made, following a tut here on SMF:






Easy peasy


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2012)

Very, very nice dOtty!   Beautiful soap and fabulous stamp!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 8, 2012)

dOttY said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> Easy peasy


I should send you my specs and have you make mine!! LOL 
j/k but it does look really great.


----------



## saltydog (Jan 9, 2012)

dOtty, do you remember where you found the tut link by any chance?


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!  Love both the stamp AND the soap!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> dOtty, do you remember where you found the tut link by any chance?



Not dotty, but it's here - 
http://duhbe.com/blog/2011/04/diy-custo ... #more-3034

it was under this thread - 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=29405

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Jan 9, 2012)

LOVE the stamp & the soap!!!!!!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 9, 2012)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> saltydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> jcandleattic] Not dotty said:
> 
> 
> > http://duhbe.com/blog/2011/04/diy-custo ... #more-3034[/url]
> ...


[/quote]

You're welcome.


----------



## krissy (Jan 9, 2012)

i was inspired to make one too! i decided on a bee. i am off to search for some resin stuff now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

you just saved me some money thank you so much!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Jan 10, 2012)

I need to find someone to make me one for my soaps.  I want a Moose and I can not do it.


----------



## Iduna (Jan 10, 2012)

They look good enough to eat. I would love to try one of those soaps.... Well let it sit on display for a long time first though.


----------



## dOttY (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I'm planning on fiddling with some stamp ideas this weekend.  Should I be successful, I'll post more pics


----------

